# Too much or too little...



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

If Im feeding my goldfish sinking pellets or granules.. how many individual pieces per feeding should I give for a smaller fish? And how many times per day. I dont like how the instructions say "as much as fish can eat in 5 minutes". Goldfish can eat all day, thats why Im asking. I currently feed him 2-3 pieces twice a day...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What you want to do is feed them very little and watch them eat. When they eat it all give them more food. Keep doing this for 3 to 5 minutes. After that time stop feeding them. Try to remember how much you gave them for the next time you feed them. 

Feeding them 1 to 3 times a day is ok.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I feed my goldfish once a day just to keep the waste down to a minimum.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I figured it for my goldfish by when they slowed down. I would just put a pinch of flakes in, and if they were still vigorous at the top of the water, I would give a little more. Once they didn't act like they were starving anymore, i stopped. Hope that makes sence.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*X2*

*It makes perfect sense  also you may want to try floating pellets or sticks, instead of sinkers as the goldfish will readily take these off the surface, and it helps to cut down on fouling your gravel with uneaten pieces that get missed on the way to the bottom. *


----------

